# Utah farm finds



## BenTheDigger (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everybody,I have been visiting my grandparents up here in Payson, Utah, which is about an hour from salt lake city. They live on a old farm that has been in there family sense the 1800's and I helped them clean out there granary and in the back of it there were 10 or so ACL milk bottles. My great-granddad was a milkman so thats where i think they came from. Sense they're a little hard on cash I offered to try to sell the bottles for them. I tried to research online anything about the bottles and could find nothing. These are all mostly local bottle's and i'm hoping they could be worth something. It would be great if anybody could tell me what they know about them and if they know the value. Thanks it means ALOT!Ben List of bottles:x2 Town pride milk, store bottle, Spanish fork, UtahHouse of Milk and Honey, Orem, UtahMoss Dairy, Woods Cross, UtahCream O Nebo, Payson, Utah (My favorite)RoseHill Dairy, Salt Lake City, UtahDougs Jersey Dairy, Prescott, ArizonaArden Dairy (No city)Houstons Jersey Milk (No city) Pictures are also attached!


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 11, 2015)

More photos


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 11, 2015)

Even More


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 11, 2015)

If those could be your great-grandfather's why wouldn't you keep or try to convince them to let you keep them. I have been trying to get something from my family history. If you have to sell them, I would try to keep a couple personally or buy them if you have to.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for responding John!I am going to keep 1 or 2 of the bottles. My granddad isn't sure if there his dads because these look like there from the sixties or so and he was a milkman in the 20-30's. These are more likely bottles that were delivered.Thanks,Ben


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 12, 2015)

Also would anybody know how I would get these appraised? Could I just walk into an antique shop and ask them? Or could anybody take a guess on here?
Thanks!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2015)

Just a wild guess but I would think to an avid milk bottle collector they would be worth at least ten bucks apiece, to a Utah collector maybe a lot more. Your best bet would be to put em up on e-bay and let the collectors price em for you...........Andy


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't know their value but have to comment on the Arden bottle , that is some really great graphics for a milk . Hope they make some money on them , well know what it is as for being low on cash at times .


----------



## Dcravosa (Aug 12, 2015)

Coulple things ---- First off, I totally agree with nevadabottles in that y
http://www.milkbottlecollectors.com


----------



## Dcravosa (Aug 12, 2015)

Coulple things ---- First off, I totally agree with nevadabottles in that you should keep these until you figure out wherher they are, or are not, family bottles.  A piece of family history to pass down is positively priceless.  I spent years tracking down my grandfathers bottles!  Research the dairy or the delivery and get the background.  Second off, it is very rare that milk bottles have much of a price tag to them.  Highly sought after milk bottles bring in say $50-$150 among industry collectors, but most bring in around $5-$25 each.  Third, there are certainly regional milk bottle collectors that can help to answer your questions.  The largest and most knowledgable milk bottle collectors in the country are members of the National Assiciation of Milk Bottle Collectors - an organization that can be found through the link below.  I highly recommend joining the group as it's very cheap and gets you in touch with greatesr collectors and tons of knowledge.  I've been a member for years, and it's great!

http://www.milkbottlecollectors.com


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everybody! I'm almost sure that there not my great grandads now because there to modern to be his and there all different dairies even some from Arizona. Andy thanks for the info! What do you think I should start the listing at if I put them on eBay? Also thanks for the response LC. Dean I will definitely check out that website thanks for the information! Also is graphics a big factor in the price of a milk bottle, so if I have one milk bottle with a lot of graphics it is/could be worth more?
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2015)

As graphics and condition count for everything on milks, the fancier the better and condition is paramount, so the better ones I would start at 20.00 and the others at 5.00. I would also start with that milk bottle collectors site, there may be a way to post what you have there and thus get milk collectors directly involved. good luck on selling them.......Andy


----------



## Dcravosa (Aug 12, 2015)

The NAMBC has a monthly newsletter (The Milk Route) that goes out to all members, and it has a buy/sell notice board in it.  That is where you want to get.  Several hundreds collectors review it every month.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd start them all at $9.99 on ebay & see what happens? Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Utahbob (Jun 19, 2016)

Ben, I just recently found this page on the internet. I am the curator of the West Jordan (Utah) Historical Museum. We have a display of Utah Dairies. I am preparing to released my book The Illustrated Guide to Utah Milk Bottles. I know it has been awhile since you posted about these bottles, but I was wondering. On the Cream O'Nebo bottle does it have a nursery rhyme on the back?  Do you still have it?  I found the owner of that dairy many years ago and interviewed him, so I have a story but only a photo of the bottle. The owner of Cream O'Nebo is the one who started the Town Pride Dairy in Spanish Fork. What is on the back side of the Houston's Jersey Milk Bottle. I have an embossed bottle from the Houston's Jersey but not a painted one. I'd love to get better photos if you still have the bottles. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks Utahbob


----------



## BenTheDigger (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello UtahBob,
Sadly I sold the Cream o Nebo it on eBay without realizing it was a sought after bottle, i'm still kicking myself about that. The bottle does have a nursery rhyme on the back. If you send me your email I have high quality photos I can send you of the bottle. The Houston jersey milk says "Milk that satisfies". That bottle is still on my grandparents farm in Payson, as is the Town Pride Dairy I live in California so I dont have access to it currently. But I have a better quality picture I could also send you. Do you know what the rest of the bottles usually go for?
Ben


----------



## Utahbob (Jul 13, 2018)

Ben, I am sorry that I did not see your reply to my inquiry on your bottles.  Too bad on the Cream O Nebo.  I actually have a story on that dairy as i interviewed one of the owners way back when he was also involved with the Town Pride dairy. I wonder if he is related to you? I also have the stories on the Rosehill, Arden and the Moss dairy.  I just remembered I also have the story on the Houston Jersey Dairy.Other than the Houston Jersey the other bottles do not have a high value. $5 to $20. I would be willing to pay $50 to $100 depending on the condition.  Please send me the photos. I have a friend who lives in Payson, Dennis and Jerri Davis.  My email is bob@dalley.org


----------

